# Googerat Chair Birthday gift



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My kids bought me two googerat campaign chairs for my upcoming 50th. These were made in The Swat region of Pakistan near the famed Khyber Pass.

It beats a rocking chair!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 23364
> My kids bought me two googerat campaign chairs for my upcoming 50th. These were made in The Swat region of Pakistan near the famed Khyber Pass.
> 
> It beats a rocking chair!
> ...


I admit that, until recently, I had no idea what a goojerat chair was. Oddly enough, I saw one in a Kevin's magazine and became curious. They are exceedingly handsome pieces of furniture. I sold the repro Eames chair that I thrifted and this would make a worthy replacement.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Every time I see a goojerat campaign chair, in the flesh or in a pictures, my passions to have one in my study are reignited! Mr B. Scott Robinson, you and your children have wonderful taste. Enjoy those chairs.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It is so appropriate when taken to Africa along with a fine .500 NE double rifle . . . and a pitcher of gin and tonics.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I upgraded the leather seat







....
Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
My friend, you are indeed living the dream! Did you contract with someone to upgrade the seat or is leather crafting a hobby of yours? In either case, the upgrade is a notable success! :beer:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> My friend, you are indeed living the dream! Did you contract with someone to upgrade the seat or is leather crafting a hobby of yours? In either case, the upgrade is a notable success! :beer:


There is a leather goods firm here in Karachi that made it for me. I paid $200 for the chair and $130 for the leather upgrade. Not a bad deal in total.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Thank you for the update.
Quoting the late, great Harry Carry, "Holy Cow!" Buying closer to the point of production really does yield substantial savings...$330 vs the $1400 they are being advertised for sale here in the States.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Thank you for the update.
> Quoting the late, great Harry Carry, "Holy Cow!" Buying closer to the point of production really does yield substantial savings...$330 vs the $1400 they are being advertised for sale here in the States.


Yes, by the time the chair is made, shipped to the US, duty paid (I have heard that duty on Indian goods is 30%, not sure what PAK duty is) sold through a middle man and then put on the retail floor, being at ground zero of the process is a huge benefit....if you discount the two years spent in Karachi lifestyle cost .

On another note, I am having leather cases made for the campaign bars and I am going to have a few leather gun slips made. I am also thinking about having a few shooting shell bags made and maybe a 12ga 25 shell ammo belt as well. Might as well strike while the iron is hot!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Seriously. I once had the opportunity in Zimbabwe to purchase a Cape buffalo skin soft gun case for about $55.00 if I recall correctly. And it was in an art gallery! (Try that in Westwood) I believe the current retail is about five times that.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> Seriously. I once had the opportunity in Zimbabwe to purchase a Cape buffalo skin soft gun case for about $55.00 if I recall correctly. And it was in an art gallery! (Try that in Westwood) I believe the current retail is about five times that.


I have two croc belts from South Africa that I paid $65 each for. Back home, multiply that x 10. My gun slip back home is made of blesbok skin. It was far south of $100.

Got to go to the source!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The Source. Africa! I feel a need to start saving for another safari.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> The Source. Africa! I feel a need to start saving for another safari.


A friend of mine, a retired diplomat, runs a safari outfit called Remote Recreation. Google it and check it out. His name is Charlie Slater.

He just returned from tiger fishing on the Zambezi.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, I _want _to do that!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Yes, by the time the chair is made, shipped to the US, duty paid (I have heard that duty on Indian goods is 30%, not sure what PAK duty is) sold through a middle man and then put on the retail floor, being at ground zero of the process is a huge benefit....if you discount the two years spent in Karachi lifestyle cost .
> 
> On another note, I am having leather cases made for the campaign bars and I am going to have a few leather gun slips made. I am also thinking about having a few shooting shell bags made and maybe a 12ga 25 shell ammo belt as well. Might as well strike while the iron is hot!
> 
> ...


LOL. I am reminded of my early deployments, back in the mid to late 1960's and of my apparent lack of wisdom as well as maturity, as a good part of my available cash was spent on components for an arguably sophisticated sound system that, in all honesty, I never fully understood, fully utilized or appreciated. Prices paid were way less than what the same components would have cost in the US of A. Alas, technological advancements eclipsed the cost/value, grandeur, convenience and/or practicality of my original stereo purchase(s)! Every component of original acquisition has been disposed of over the years, leaving me with nothing to show for some rather sizeable expenditures. I suspect your Goojerat chair(s) and campaign bars will fare so much better in that regard.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> A friend of mine, a retired diplomat, runs a safari outfit called Remote Recreation. Google it and check it out. His name is Charlie Slater.
> 
> He just returned from tiger fishing on the Zambezi.
> 
> ...


Not being someone who hunts or fishes I had to look up Tiger Fish.
WTF!
Bang goes the theory that all the bad fish with big teeth live only in the seas.....


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

derum said:


> Not being someone who hunts or fishes I had to look up Tiger Fish.
> WTF!
> Bang goes the theory that all the bad fish with big teeth live only in the seas.....


Tigers are amazing fighters and beautiful fish. I went fishing for them a few years back when visiting Victoria Falls. That portion of Africa on the Zim, Zam, Bots, Nam border where the Zambezi runs is stunning riverine territory.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I've seen houseboat safaris on Lake Kariba that look terribly attractive. Just stay away from the bank, the hippos, the crocs . . . 

I've often wondered, does one eat tiger fish or are they simply a catch and release-in-terror species? You got it right, derum!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> I've seen houseboat safaris on Lake Kariba that look terribly attractive. Just stay away from the bank, the hippos, the crocs . . .
> 
> I've often wondered, does one eat tiger fish or are they simply a catch and release-in-terror species? You got it right, derum!


Catch and release only. They are big business in this part of the world and the locals recognize them as an important economic resource, much in the same way they support controlled trophy hunting.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Me taming the tiger.....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Much like Caribbean bonefish, then, or peacock bass in the Amazon basin.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

derum said:


> Not being someone who hunts or fishes I had to look up Tiger Fish.
> WTF!
> Bang goes the theory that all the bad fish with big teeth live only in the seas.....


You don't noodle those...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

